# Ăn cà rốt có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?



## nusy (26/10/18)

Cà rốt là một trong những loại củ quen thuộc được sử dụng để chế biến thức ăn. Vậy bà bầu ăn cà rốt có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?

*Bà bầu ăn cà rốt có sợ ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không?*
Theo các chuyên gia đã chỉ ra rằng, cà rốt có chứa nhiều beta carotin, vitamin B9, carotene và vitamin B1, vitamin B2, vitamin C, protein, chất béo, chất xơ thô, sắt, canxi, phốt pho, có tác dụng giúp điều hòa ruột, nhuận tràng và làm khoan khoái bụng. Bởi vậy mà cà rốt rất tốt cho sự phát triển của cả thai nhi và bà bầu.




_Nhiều bà bầu thắc mắc ăn cà rốt có ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi không? (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Những lợi ích của cà rốt với bà bầu và thai nhi*
Là nguồn vitamin A rất phong phú, và việc uống nước ép cà rốt sẽ giúp bà bầu cải thiện thị lực, ngăn ngừa bệnh tim và đột quỵ. Ngoài ra trong cà rốt còn có chứa kali làm giảm cholesterol trong máu một cách hiệu quả.

Uống một cốc nước ép cà rốt mỗi ngày giúp bà bầu một làn da mềm mại và rạng rỡ. Vì hàm lượng kali trong cà rốt khá có lợi cho da – khiến da trở nên mềm mại, giảm các vết thâm nám và sẹo.

*Những lưu ý dành cho bà bầu khi ăn cà rốt*
Các bà bầu nên lưu ý không nên uống quá nhiều nước ép cà rốt, vì nó sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng quá tải của gan và gây vàng da.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

